# What strain makes you Horny?



## randybishop (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Constiello (Aug 16, 2013)

what strain doesn't make me horny is the question


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 16, 2013)

Sex is better when high I think now if I could get my wife to start smoking that would be great.


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 16, 2013)

Existing makes me horny...


----------



## kushdankenstock (Aug 16, 2013)

Constiello said:


> what strain doesn't make me horny is the question


This^....I suppose sativas more-so, because heavy indicas make me pass out lol


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2013)

A strain higher in thcv, cbc, cbnd.. a sativa dominant.... I would go with something with some skunk or haze in it


----------



## UrbanFarmer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

dinafem powerkush. My girlfriend and I both commented on it. We smoke together a lot and whenever we smoke this power kush my buddy grows we both get horny.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 16, 2013)

Please explain "horny". Like sex with a chick or dude or tranny, or jacking off ? I'm a little confused with the title here.


----------



## randybishop (Aug 16, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Please explain "horny". Like sex with a chick or dude or tranny, or jacking off ? I'm a little confused with the title here.


Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## aisach (Aug 19, 2013)

I made butter from all my trim last year. Stored in freezer. 
One time I ate too much (like 1 teaspoon on a croissant), and POWIE ! ! !
Even when I do a 1/2 teaspoon.....


----------



## Sativied (Aug 20, 2013)

One with big tits and a fine ass.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anything sativa dom to get the blood flowing. Jack Herer, Kali Mist come to mind


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 20, 2013)

all of them , stoned boning rules


----------



## ALCAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Kushage . Just enjoy the ride in bed , because then the comedown is about as draining and tiring as you can get.


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 22, 2013)

Sativa


----------



## Ametheus (Aug 30, 2013)

Durban Poison... or any other good sativa...


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Old school genetics, like: Love Potion #1.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 11, 2013)

This new strain... maybe you've heard of it..


It is called camel toe...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 11, 2013)

High Times ran an article a long time ago about cannabis being used as an aphrodisiac . Most interesting read for a teenager lol .. I do know from experience that women tend to get turned on by Sativa highs and a solid Kush or Indica will usually knock a mans dick in the dirt .. Guess it depends on the person and there hormonal levels in the end too . Jacks Cleaner is a fav of mine as I know the ladies get excited on this and have dealt with it more than once lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 11, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> High Times ran an article a long time ago about cannabis being used as an aphrodisiac . Most interesting read for a teenager lol .. I do know from experience that women tend to get turned on by Sativa highs and a solid Kush or Indica will usually knock a mans dick in the dirt .. Guess it depends on the person and there hormonal levels in the end too . Jacks Cleaner is a fav of mine as I know the ladies get excited on this and have dealt with it more than once lol


 I think it's high times that has that small section.. ask the porn star.. I know that's not the proper title, but pretty sure she is a porn star..
Anyhoo, someone once wrote in asking best strains for sex and she said pretty much the same thing .. mostly all sativas.. I think her number 1 was Kali mist if I remember correctly..


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 11, 2013)

Sativa.....


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 11, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I think it's high times that has that small section.. ask the porn star.. I know that's not the proper title, but pretty sure she is a porn star..
> Anyhoo, someone once wrote in asking best strains for sex and she said pretty much the same thing .. mostly all sativas.. I think her number 1 was Kali mist if I remember correctly..


 I do believe you are referencing Skunk Mag and there Mama Cass lady who seems to always reference oral sex lol , yeah that's her lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 11, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I do believe you are referencing Skunk Mag and there Mama Cass lady who seems to always reference oral sex lol , yeah that's her lol


That's her.. couldn't remember if it were ht or skunk though..


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 11, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> That's her.. couldn't remember if it were ht or skunk though..


And your right I too recall her comments about Sats and Kalimist being something that makes her super wet betty lol


----------



## DJNT (Sep 12, 2013)

I've heard people also comment on indica strains being good for sex so I wonder if its just THC in general. I can definitely see how Sativa's would be the best considering how focused and energized you become. Sativa's make it difficult for me to sleep, so idk how ideal they'd be for late night, before bed sex.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm saying indica I can fuck longer but really opiates are the best I could fuck for 2 hours and not nut if I want.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

Ya know when I was younger, obviously a strong breeze could arouse this marine, however I am starting to realize that certain strains bring out the ron Jeremy in me! For example kosher kush for some reason really set me on a amateur porn star mindset for a night lol. I wonder if its different for each person depending on there chemical disposition? Sorry guys sativa morning for me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ya know when I was younger, obviously a strong breeze could arouse this marine, however I am starting to realize that certain strains bring out the ron Jeremy in me! For example kosher kush for some reason really set me on a amateur porn star mindset for a night lol. I wonder if its different for each person depending on there chemical disposition? Sorry guys sativa morning for me.


Watts wrong with morning sex??


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

Ametheus said:


> Durban Poison... or any other good sativa...


This. Durban Poison stands out as better than most strains when it comes to arousal for me.


----------

